# CEVICHE



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

If anyone has a good ceviche recipe they are willing to share, i would love to hear it.

I have triedto make itbefore but it wasnt as good as some other recipes i have tried.

Thanks


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Type it in at Foodtv.com , Emeril has a good recipe.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i've always enjoyed this one

http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic99683-51-1.aspx


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

Both of those look pretty good and i'll have to give them a try


----------

